# My amazing Gracie has gone to The Bridge - 8/19/2002 - 7/7/2013



## JimD (Jul 8, 2013)

My amazin' Gracie passed away in her sleep last night. She was having a lot of health issues and I knew she was going to go....but it still hurts. I miss her morning kisses....even with her "rabbit mornin' breath".

Binky free, sweetie! I'll see you on the other side.

:rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2013)

We're so sorry to hear of your loss, Jim. We had Coal for such a long time, and I new it was only going to be a short time, but, it still stings like heck and leaves such a hole in your heart. Rest in peace little one and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 8, 2013)

Jim, I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been blessed with some wonderful companions & it is never easy when they leave us. But even with the pain of loss, I never regret they were a part of my life & always miss the many ways they showed their love. I hope the pain of your loss of your beloved Gracie will ease & you will be able to have another special "love" to share your life & fill that void.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Jim she was an adorable little bunny and will be missed. RIP sweet girl. :rose: :rainbow:


----------



## PaGal (Jul 8, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Gracie was a beautiful bun!

Binky Free Gracie:angelandbunny:


----------



## JimD (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's the link to Gracie's story ... 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f14/i-felt-so-bad-poor-bunnie-55107/

:sigh:


----------



## Deliciosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rest peacefully, sweet Gracie. Jim, know that she lived a long, peaceful life with you.
Binky free, Gracie :bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 11, 2013)

I am so very sorry Jim. I remember when you got Gracie. I am so pleased she spent her last years with you in a happy home, and not the shelter.

God Bless, Gracie! :bigtears:

Jan


----------



## HEM (Jul 12, 2013)

We are sorry to hear about Gracie
It sounds like she had a very long wonderful life with you!!!
RIP Gracie, binky free


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 12, 2013)

Good Bye Gracie, May you Binky Free at Rainbow Bridge.

We all loved how you (Jim) noticed Gracie at the shelter. Even though some of us prompted you to take her, you were set on getting her. She had a wonderful life and would continue living with you if time wasn't a factor for our loved ones to leave us.

Binky Free Gracie. ink iris:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 12, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear that Gracie has left us, Jim. She was a marvelous little spirit - couldn't have asked for a better person than you to have in her life. Big hugs my friend... :hug:
urplepansy: Gracie urplepansy:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry, Jim. Binky free, Gracie! :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry Jim. 

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow: Gracie.

Big Hugs :hug:

Susan and the Gang


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2013)

Jim,

I'm just now logging in and seeing this - I had no idea. I'm so sorry for your loss. I remember when you got her.

I'm so glad that she spent her last years with you and not in a shelter somewhere.

Hugs to you and your family - and may she binky free.

Peg


----------

